# Skeleton in Cage



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Still have some bugs to work out but the look is done. The motor in inside the pelvis so you don't see that or the linkage to move the upper body.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Devil...once again you have knocked it out of the ball park!!! He is one super cool skelly in a cage! Well done you genius, you!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nicely done, Devil. The movement is like that of a long caged animal - mindless, repetitive, and a little unsettling. Like Sisyphus, death has not freed this poor creature from his torment.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He looks like a tortured soul stuck in that cage. I like the corpsing job.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nicely done.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Fantastic job on that!!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Another nice skeleton you have there!


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Awesome job!!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

This is a very nice prop. The corpsing job really makes it stand out.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The Watcher said:


> The corpsing job really makes it stand out.


^^This! It looks fantastic!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome Job!!!!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Awesome! Great movement, and and great corpsing on the skelli.


----------

